# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Մեկնաբանիր նկարը...

## VisTolog

Այստեղ տեղադրենք հետաքրքիր նկարներ, և փորձենք մեկնաբանել դրանք:
Օրինակ` ինչ ես տեսնում, նկարին նայելով, ինչ ես մտածում, երբ նայում ես նկարին.

Եթե օրինակ երկու մարդ է պատկերված նկարում, կարելիյա նաև սենց հարցեր.
Ով է նրանցից բարին կամ չարը, ով է ճիշը կամ սխալը... և այլն

Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց
Հ.Գ. Ես դեռ նկար չունեմ  :Blush:

----------

Adriano (07.03.2010)

----------


## Belle

էս էլ նկարը  :Wink:  
Ըստ իս՝ հետաքրքիր նկար է

հ. Գ. ողջունում եմ թեման, բարի ծառայություն նրան  :Wink:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ամենաառաջին ասոցիացիան` "Angel-A" ֆիլմը Լյուկ Բեսսոնի: 

հուսահատություն, բայց և հույսի պուճուրի~կ նշույլ, որ, գիտես, ինքդ քեզ էդ անդունդից չես կարող հանել, բայց գուցե մի տեղից մի լուսավոր ձեռք մեկնվի... ու անգամ վճռում ես վերջ տալ ամեն ինչին, բայց սպասում ես, մեկ է սպասում ես... ու աշխարհում ամենաերջանիկը կլինես, երբ զգաս էդ ձեռքի հպումը մարմնիդ ու հասկանաս, որ դու միայնակ չես, որ դու պետք ես, որ դու _արժեք_ ես...

----------


## Moon

Ես հիշեցի Ռիչարդ Բախի «Ճայը»։ 

Իսկ այս նկարից ինչ կասե՞ք։

----------


## Արամ

Կարողա քո կամեռան ԿՈԴԱԿ ա?  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Ես հիշեցի Ռիչարդ Բախի «Ճայը»։ 
> 
> Իսկ այս նկարից ինչ կասե՞ք։


Խփնված ակվարիում:

----------


## Արամ

> Խփնված ակվարիում:


 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  լավն էր

----------


## Moon

> Կարողա քո կամեռան ԿՈԴԱԿ ա?


Չէ, օլիմպուսով եմ նկարել, բայց սովորական, պրոֆ չի։

Ավելացվել է 48 վայրկյան անց



> Խփնված ակվարիում:


Վայ, շատ հավանեցի ասածդ։

----------


## Արամ

Պրոստո իմ կոդակննելա տենց ֆինտուֆնտուշկեք անում

----------


## Լեո

Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք Մալևիչի *"Սև քառակուսու"* մասին:

----------


## Moon

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք Մալևիչի *"Սև քառակուսու"* մասին:


Էն տպավորությունն ա, կարծես կոմպս կախվեց։ լօլ
Ինչպիսի փիլիսոփայություն......

----------


## WArmanW

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք Մալևիչի *"Սև քառակուսու"* մասին:


Էս ել մեր ստամոքսնա ներսից: Չէ չէ էս խալիա, ուղղակի գործողի ջանը սաղ լինի, սաղ սևովա գործել:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք Մալևիչի *"Սև քառակուսու"* մասին:


Կարողա լավ scan չես արել? 
Մոտս կտրտումա, ինչ-որ սև ֆոնա  :Huh: 






Չլինի մտածեցիք` էս գեղցին ովա? 
Դե ուրեմն` խաճորդ նկարը տրեք պալա ջան:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք Մալևիչի *"Սև քառակուսու"* մասին:


*
Դատարկություն....*

----------


## VisTolog

> *Leo_de_Gran*-ի խոսքերից 					 
> _Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք Մալևիչի "Սև քառակուսու" մասին:_


Լցված դատարկություն...

----------


## Belle

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք Մալևիչի *"Սև քառակուսու"* մասին:


 :Think:  իսկ ես տեսնում եմ խավար, բայց ոչ դատարկ, խորքում մի բան առկայծում է, չե՞ք նկատել  :Blush:

----------


## Norton

Ժողովուրդ էս նկարը դնում եմ,բայց նախորդ նկարին զուգահեռ քննարկեք,մի քիչ անլուրջ ա, եթե թեմայից շատ հեռու ա ջջեք: նկարը կոչվում է "Ադրենալին" :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> Ժողովուրդ էս նկարը դնում եմ,բայց նախորդ նկարին զուգահեռ քննարկեք,մի քիչ անլուրջ ա, եթե թեմայից շատ հեռու ա ջջնեք: նկարը կոչվու է "Ադրենալին"


լօլ, ծիծաղելի ա, մենակ զարմանք ու ժպիտ ա առաջացնում։

----------


## WArmanW

> 


Ուրեմն ասում եմ:
էս կուբցիով մարդը, ակվարիում ունի ու միշտ մեջի ձկներին համոզումա, որ ինքն էլ պակաս ձուկ չի, դե ձկները բնականաբար երբեք էլ չեն հավատացել ու միշտ ուրախացել են վրեն :LOL: : էս էլ հմի ջղայնացելա ու (նկարում պատկերվածա ինչա արել) հիմա իրանց նորից հարցնումա 
ԴԷ՞ :Angry2: , ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒ՞Մ ԷՔ :Diablo: :....................................պրծեք մռսա :Wacko: :

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*Մդա....... Կակիե կռասիվիե նոժկի*  :LOL: 
Խեղճ ձուկիկներ , որ հոսանք խփի ջուրը կտաքանա ձուկիկները ...  :Cray: 
Մյուս ձեռքում էլ ինչ- բան կա , կարողա նրա համար է , որ հոսանքը իրան խփի ինքնել հոսանքին դրանով խփի  :LOL:

----------


## Undina

կասեմ թե ինչ բառ միտքս եկավ, այսինքն ինչ ասոցիացիաներ առաջացան…
ՉԵՄ ՎԱԽԵՆՈՒՄ :Ok:

----------


## VisTolog

Մահվանը մարտահրավեր նետած...

----------


## Մանոն

> Ժողովուրդ էս նկարը դնում եմ,բայց նախորդ նկարին զուգահեռ քննարկեք,մի քիչ անլուրջ ա, եթե թեմայից շատ հեռու ա ջջեք: նկարը կոչվում է "Ադրենալին"


Հաստատ Մել Գիպսոնի «Что хочет женщина?» ֆիլմը սրտին ա գնացել :LOL: 
Բայց ավելի լավ չէր լինի այս թեման նկարչություն բաժնում բացվեր;

----------


## VisTolog

> Հաստատ Մել Գիպսոնի «Что хочет женщина?» ֆիլմը սրտին ա գնացել
> Բայց ավելի լավ չէր լինի այս թեման նկարչություն բաժնում բացվեր;


ՈՒղղակի անդամներն են թեման այլ բանի վերածել:

----------


## Երկնային

_ի՞նչ եք ուզում… մարդը էքստրիմ ա սիրում… նեպերեդօվայեմիյե օշյուշենիյա… _

----------


## nnaarreek

> Ժողովուրդ էս նկարը դնում եմ,բայց նախորդ նկարին զուգահեռ քննարկեք,մի քիչ անլուրջ ա, եթե թեմայից շատ հեռու ա ջջեք: նկարը կոչվում է "Ադրենալին"


Արա դե թափով ձեռ տուր ետ տոկին մեռի, թե չէ խեղճ ձկները ոտերիտ հոտից մեռան!! :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Բայց են Մալևիրշչին իզուր մի կողմ շպրտեցիք, հետաքրքիր նկար էր:

Մի հարցունեմ, Մալևիչը ետ նկարը նկարելուց հետո ա հայտնի դառե թե առաջ?
Ու մի հարց էլ ուրդու պլան ա օգտագործե նկարելուց առաջ? :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Moon

Դե, ի՞նչ կասեք։

----------


## VisTolog

Էտ աստիճանի հուսահատ փիսիկ:

----------


## Moon

> Էտ աստիճանի հուսահատ փիսիկ:


հի,հի,հի։ Դեմք ես։

----------


## Արամ

> Դե, ի՞նչ կասեք։


յաաաաա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  մի սենց պատմություն ասեմ
Ուրեմն կատուն ու տատին մի հատ տանը էին ապրում, ետ տան մեջ մի հատ թախտ ունեին, հենց տատին թռել եր զուքարան, քանի որ կատուն տատու թեյի մեջ լուծողական էր լցրել, շունը պատուհանից թռավ ուղիղ թախտ, վրա ետ <<պոզան >> էլ դզեց Կատվին ու.....ետո Տատին եկավ տեսավ տաշումա :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե, ի՞նչ կասեք։


Սերը ոչմիբան  չի ճանաչում  :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> յաաաաա մի սենց պատմություն ասեմ
> Ուրեմն կատուն ու տատին մի հատ տանը էին ապրում, ետ տան մեջ մի հատ թախտ ունեին, հենց տատին թռել եր զուքարան, քանի որ կատուն տատու թեյի մեջ լուծողական էր լցրել, շունը պատուհանից թռավ ուղիղ թախտ, վրա ետ <<պոզան >> էլ դզեց Կատվին ու.....ետո Տատին եկավ տեսավ տաշումա


Բան չհասկացա ասածիցդ։

----------


## Արամ

> Բան չհասկացա ասածիցդ։


ես էլ եմ քեզ շատ սիրում :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> Սերը ոչմիբան  չի ճանաչում


համաձայն եմ։ Ոչ մի խտրականություն։

----------


## nnaarreek

Էտ զոոֆիլ կատվին ուրդուց եք ճարել? :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## nnaarreek

Իսկ հիմա միքիչ ավելի լուրջ նկար:

Ինչ կասեք այս նկարի մասին?

----------


## VisTolog

Ես ուզում էի, որ նկարներին հոգեբանական մեկնաբանություւներ տայիք, դրա համար էլ էտ բաժնում էի բացել:  :Sad:

----------


## Moon

> Իսկ հիմա միքիչ ավելի լուրջ նկար:
> 
> Ինչ կասեք այս նկարի մասին?


ֆոկուսից ընկած ակումբի նկար, կամ էլ 2 տարի առաջ մաքրած մինիտօր.

----------


## WArmanW

> Իսկ հիմա միքիչ ավելի լուրջ նկար:
> 
> 
> Ինչ կասեք այս նկարի մասին?


Դե էս տոնածառի խաղալիքների մենյունա: Բայց հլը նայեք, ոնց որ մեր ակումբը լինի, չէ՞ :Shok:

----------


## WArmanW

> Դե, ի՞նչ կասեք։


 Ասում եմ մի խափնվեք էս շան պուճուր-մուճուր չափսերին, ինքը լավ ավտարիտետովա ու գերհարուստա, այնքան հարուստ, որ նույնիսկ ժիվոյ կատվից վզնոցա կապում:

----------


## nnaarreek

> Դե էս տոնածառի խաղալիքների մենյունա: Բայց հլը նայեք, ոնց որ մեր ակումբը լինի, չէ՞


Ճիշտն ասած չջոգեցի տոնածառի խաղալիքները ինչով քեզ զարմարին? :Think:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## WArmanW

> Ճիշտն ասած չջոգեցի տոնածառի խաղալիքները ինչով քեզ զարմարին?


Խոխմը մենյուի մեջա, թե չե սաղս էլ տեսնում ենք որ տոնածառի խաղալիքա:

----------


## nnaarreek

> Խոխմը մենյուի մեջա, թե չե սաղս էլ տեսնում ենք որ տոնածառի խաղալիքա:


 :Think:  :Think:  :Think: 
Մեկա չեմ ջոգում! :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց
Խի մենյուին ինչ ա եղել??

----------


## VisTolog

Դե, մեկնաբանեք.  :Jpit:

----------


## Մանոն

Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք սրա մասին... :Wink:

----------


## aniko

հարմար տեղավորվիր, բայց զգույշ, ձվերը չջարդես  :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք սրա մասին...


Դզզեեեց… ես էլ ասի էս հավերը ձուն որտեղից են վերցնում:
Նստում ես ձիվանին փումբոլ ես նայում, ընդմիջումին դուրս եկած ճտերին կռակի վրա խռովում ես ու նյա՜մ… Եթե տանը սոված հյուրեր եք ուենում նախօրոք բարձն էլ ես գրկում:

----------


## Մանոն

Բացարձակ պատասխանատվություն սեփական գործի նկատմամբ :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բացարձակ պատասխանատվություն սեփական գործի նկատմամբ


Շների մոլորակը...

----------


## Երկնային

> Բացարձակ պատասխանատվություն սեփական գործի նկատմամբ


_էհ, կյանքը կյանք չի Ռուսաստաններում…_

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բացարձակ պատասխանատվություն սեփական գործի նկատմամբ


Ուզումա անդամակցի Ակումբի *Չուկչաներ: Չուկչստանի քաղաքացիներ*  խմբին :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

> Բացարձակ պատասխանատվություն սեփական գործի նկատմամբ


Հա բայց ստեղ ի՞նչ կա տարօրինակ: Վռոդի սաղ տեղնա:

----------


## Մանոն

> Հա բայց ստեղ ի՞նչ կա տարօրինակ: Վռոդի սաղ տեղնա:


Իսկ ո՞վ խոսեց տարօրինակության մասին :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Բացարձակ պատասխանատվություն սեփական գործի նկատմամբ


Գլյուկի՜
կամ
Հաֆ հաաաֆ հաֆֆ՜, որը թարգմանաբար նշանակում է Զզզզզզզզզզզ՜գաաաաաաաստ, Հաաաաաաաավսաաար՜... :LOL:

----------


## I love love

Շան անունը կդնեմ ` ԱՖԻՑԵՐ:

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչպե՞ս կվերնագրեք նկարը.

----------


## ministr

Մազոխիստ Վեներա  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

Չէ, ժողովուրդ ջան, էս «Death Note» բազմասերիանոց անիմեի մեջի «L»-ն ա: Ով նայել ա, կհասկանա:

----------

VisTolog (29.01.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Հիմա ովքե՞ր են խախտում երթեւեկության կանոնները։ :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Մի նկար էլ ես դնեմ, մեկնաբանեք ու մտածեք, թե հեղինակը ինչ անուն դրած կլիներ այս նկարին։ Հետո կասեմ իրական անունը։  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի նկար էլ ես դնեմ, մեկնաբանեք ու մտածեք, թե հեղինակը ինչ անուն դրած կլիներ այս նկարին։ Հետո կասեմ իրական անունը։


Չգիտեմ, գուցե կյա՞նք:
Համենայն դեպս նկարում առկա է երեք սերունդ. մանկահասակ, միջին տարիք և ծերություն: Կարելի է ենթադրել, որ դա մի մարդու կյանքի էտապներն են փոթորկահույզ կյանքում ու նկարիչը նկարել է մի մարդու կյանքը:

----------


## ivy

> Չգիտեմ, գուցե կյա՞նք:
> Համենայն դեպս նկարում առկա է երեք սերունդ. մանկահասակ, միջին տարիք և ծերություն: Կարելի է ենթադրել, որ դա մի մարդու կյանքի էտապներն են փոթորկահույզ կյանքում ու նկարիչը նկարել է մի մարդու կյանքը:


Հեղինակը նկարում մի մարդու կյանք չէ, որ պատկերել է. հետևաբար՝ անունը «Կյանք» չի...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկ ինձ թվաց, որ տղամարդու,  կնոջ և երեխայի ձեռքեր են :Blush: :

----------


## Katka

Չգիտեմ ինչի ծովի ալիքների շարժում է հիշեցնում, հանգիստ(ինչպես երեխան) մի փոքր մեղմ(կին), այնուհետև  ուժգնություն (տղամարդ) :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ինձ թվաց, որ տղամարդու,  կնոջ և երեխայի ձեռքեր են:





> Չգիտեմ ինչի ծովի ալիքների շարժում է հիշեցնում, հանգիստ(ինչպես երեխան) մի փոքր մեղմ(կին), այնուհետև  ուժգնություն (տղամարդ)


Չուկը ճիշտ էր նշել, որ երեք տարբեր սերունդներ են պատկերված։  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Բայց ինձ Կատկայի մեկնաբանությունը շատ դուր եկավ։  :Blush:

----------


## Katka

> Չուկը ճիշտ էր նշել, որ երեք տարբեր սերունդներ են պատկերված։


Նոր երկիր :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Նոր երկիր


Չէ... Ուշադրություն դարձրեք «ձեռքի» նշանակությանը, ինչո՞ւ հենց ձեռք։

----------


## Monk

Գուցե քաղաքակրթություն? :Blush: 
Կամ էլ պատմություն, ժամանակ կամ զարգացում: :Think: 
_Աչքիս տափակ բաներ ասացի_ :Blush:

----------


## Katka

> Բայց ինձ Կատկայի մեկնաբանությունը շատ դուր եկավ։


Շնորհակալ եմ :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Գուցե քաղաքակրթություն?


Գուցե, բայց հեղինակը այլ իմաստ է դրել... Այդքան էլ մոտ չի քաղաքակրթությանը։

Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց



> Կամ էլ պատմություն, ժամանակ կամ զարգացում:


Ոչ էլ դրանք նկատի ուներ...

----------


## Monk

Ձեռքերի դիրքն այն տպավորությունն է թողնում, ասես դարերի խորքից դեպի ապագա ինչ-որ բան է փոխանցվում :Xeloq:

----------


## Katka

Այվի իսկ իմ գրառումը ,գուցե նոր երկրների ծնունդ է պատկերված :Smile:

----------


## Katka

> Չէ... Ուշադրություն դարձրեք «ձեռքի» նշանակությանը, ինչո՞ւ հենց ձեռք։


Երևի մարդու ձեռքով է ամեն ինչ ստեղծվում և քանդվում :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Հետաքրքիր է՝ իսկ ինչու՞ հենց երկփեղկված ծով  :Think: : Ու ձեռք՝ երկնքից... Անկախ ինձնից՝ Մովսեսին եմ հիշում: Չնայած՝ կարող է «Կրոնում» շատ եմ մնացել:

Ուշագրավ է, որ վերևի երկու ձեռքերը *տալիս են*, իսկ մանկականը՝ *վերցնում*: Ընդ որում՝ տղամարդու ձեռքն «աջակցում է» կնոջ ձեռքին:

Ի դեպ՝ իր կոմպոզիցիայով հիշեցնում է Արարատ լեռը՝ 270 աստիճան շրջված: Էս՝ արիական զեղումի կարգով  :Jpit: :

----------


## ivy

Ինչ հետաքրքիր ու գլոբալ մեկնաբանություններ եք գրել, բայց հեղինակն ավելի պարզ իմաստ է դրել մեջը։  :Smile:  Եթե էլ տարբերակներ չկան, շուտով կասեմ։

----------


## Հայկօ

Մանկություն, հասունություն, ծերություն: Ու ուղի՛ղ դեպի երկինք  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Նկարը կոչվում է. «Զավակին օգնության հասնող ծնողի ձեռքը»։
Փոթորկող օվկիանոսը փորձանքն է ու օգնության ճանապարհին ընկած արգելքները, իսկ երեք տարբեր սերունդներն էլ ծնող–երեխա հարաբերությունն են ցույց տալիս. ամեն ձեռքն իր զավակին է օգնության հասնում։

----------


## dvgray

էս հաստատ հայի նկար ա /կամ հնդիկի  :Wink: /

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկ սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեք  :Jpit:

----------

Adriano (30.01.2010), Jarre (29.01.2010), Շինարար (29.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Իսկ սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեք


Իմ կարծիքով էստեղ մարդու ներքին պայքարն է, իր մեջ գտնվող չարի դեմ   ::}:

----------

A.r.p.i. (30.01.2010), VisTolog (29.01.2010), Yevuk (29.01.2010), Գուգօ (29.01.2010), Դեկադա (29.01.2010), Ուլուանա (29.01.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեք


Սա սովորական մարդն ա, որ իր ողջ կյանքում զբաղված ա ինքնաոչնչացմամբ:
Էսպես պրոֆեսոր-պրոֆեսոր էլ ասի, յանի տենց ա ու վերջ :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իմ կարծիքով էստեղ մարդու ներքին պայքարն է, իր մեջ գտնվող չարի դեմ


եթե նկարում մարդը լիներ իր "չարից բոյով", էտ դեպքում ավելի լավ կպատկերացնեի գրածդ: ՈՒղղակի ստեղ չարնա հաղթում, իսկ մարդն արդեն պարտված ոնցոր լինի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սերխիո

> եթե նկարում մարդը լիներ իր "չարից բոյով", էտ դեպքում ավելի լավ կպատկերացնեի գրածդ: ՈՒղղակի ստեղ չարնա հաղթում, իսկ մարդն արդեն պարտված ոնցոր լինի


Նկարի վերաբերյալ նկարչի կարծիքը անքննելի է, Վիստ  :Wink:  , ճիշտ է նկատել ` բարու ու չարի պայքարն է, որը ավարտվում է չարի  հաղթանակով , ու հնարավոր ա դրանից հետո, գնաց ետ մարդը մարդասպանության կամ ինքնասպանության

----------

ԿԳԴ (29.01.2010)

----------


## Adriano

[QUOTE=VisTolog;1925753]Իսկ սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեք  :Jpit: 


Դե հետաքրքիր նկարա, բայց ինձ թվումա  սա գովազդային ինչ-որ տրյուկա, որը գալուբոկներին զգուշացնումա, որ շատ համը չհանեն ու գան նորմալ հարաբերությունների: Այստեղ կարծես թե նախազգուշացնող մի բան է, թե չէ ինչի պիտի էս նկարիչը տկլոր բաներ նկարեր, կարողա իրա միտքնելա ծուռ եղել, ու հասկացելա, դրա համար էլ փորձա արել մարդկությանը զգուշացնել, որ դրանից լավ բան չի դուրս գա:

----------

VisTolog (30.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեք


կասկած...

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեք


Շատ կարճ ու կոնկրետ ` ԵՎԱ: Տղամարդու կողից ստեղծվեց որ սաղ կյանքն ուտի...  :Smile:

----------

Adriano (01.02.2010), VisTolog (30.01.2010), Լեո (30.01.2010), Սերխիո (30.01.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Իսկ սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեք


Իսկ ինձ թվում է. կյանքի ու մահվան պայքարն է...  ոնց որ թե մահն է հաղթում/ չնայած վերջնական հաշվում միշտ էլ մահն է հաղթում/...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մենամարտ // նույն մարմնի համար չարն ու բարին իրար են տալիս//

Կամ ուրիշ տարբերակ ՝ «Իմ չար ներքին եսը»  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեք


Կապտաթույրների սիրախաղը  :Jpit:

----------


## Հարդ

[QUOTE=VisTolog;1925753]

Մեկնաբանեք սա

----------

Ռուֆուս (01.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Որբ...

----------


## VisTolog



----------


## Դատարկություն

> 


 :Beee:  Ալքիմիկոս

----------

Yellow Raven (07.03.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> 


մարդա կլոնավորում :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ալքիմիկոս


դա մեկնաբանություն չի  :Yea:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> դա մեկնաբանություն չի


Լավ :Beee: .. Ալքիմիկոս որը ստեղծում է հոմոնկուլուս, կամ գուցե ուզում է ստեղծի չի կարողանում :Jpit:

----------


## Adriano

Լավ մի նկարել ես դնեմ տեսնեմ ինչպես կմեկնաբանեք: Ահա այն.

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Սումեռկի:  :LOL:

----------

Ungrateful (07.03.2010), Yevuk (07.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լավ մի նկարել ես դնեմ տեսնեմ ինչպես կմեկնաբանեք: Ահա այն.


Ռուսների պրիկոլներից :Smile:

----------


## Boboloz

> Սումեռկի:





> Ես հիշեցի Ռիչարդ Բախի «Ճայը»։ 
> 
> Իսկ այս նկարից ինչ կասե՞ք։


Փոքր դևիկի շարժում :Hands Up:

----------


## nune'

> Ռուսների պրիկոլներից


Ազատությունը զոհեր է պահանջում

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լավ մի նկարել ես դնեմ տեսնեմ ինչպես կմեկնաբանեք: Ահա այն.


Սադոմազո :Jpit:

----------


## yerevanci

> Լավ մի նկարել ես դնեմ տեսնեմ ինչպես կմեկնաբանեք: Ահա այն.


դավաճանության  հետևանքները

----------


## yerevanci

> 


«Պապիկ  ջան  լավելի,  լավելի,  թող  դուրս  գամ  ստեղից,  ախր  շաա՜տ  շոգա»

----------


## yerevanci

[QUOTE=Հարդ;1927529]


> Մեկնաբանեք սա


Նստել  եմ  քարին,  սպասում  եմ  Համբոյին

----------


## Լեո

Մեկնաբանեք  :Smile:

----------

Tiger29 (08.05.2015), Աթեիստ (08.05.2015), Տրիբուն (08.05.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մեկնաբանեք


Стервятники.

կամ

Պապան դրա համար չի կախվել։

----------

boooooooom (08.05.2015), Cassiopeia (08.05.2015), Լեո (08.05.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

> Մեկնաբանեք


Վաա՜յ, մեր ախպերը թաղապետա դառել։ Էն որ մեկը լավ պոստի ա նստում ու շատ արագ «շակալները» շրջապատում են ու սկսում քծնելով իրանց հարցերը լուծել։ Իսկ էն մարդիկ որոնք իրոք օգնության կարիք ունեն, մեծ դժվարությամբ են էդ «շակալների» «պատը» ճեղքում, որ մի քիչ էլ իրանք «տաքանան խարույկի մոտ»։

----------

Cassiopeia (08.05.2015)

----------


## Արամ

> Մեկնաբանեք


ՀՀ Իրականություն։

(1 տեղից խոթում են, 4 տեղից քաշում)

----------

Տրիբուն (09.05.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեկնաբանեք


Մոդեռն մահամատիժ. էլեկտրական աթոռ + կախաղան

----------


## Լեո

> Մեկնաբանեք


Իսկ ես սենց կմեկնաբանեի.

ՀՀ քաղաքացին և հարկերն ու տուրքերը:

Կամ`

Դու դեռ ամբողջությամբ թալանված չե՞ս: Այդ դեպքում մենք գալիս ենք քեզ մոտ: © ՀՀ կառավարություն:

----------

Մուշու (08.05.2015)

----------


## Լեո

Ուրիշ նկար դնող չկա՞  :Unsure:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեկնաբանեք


Ես` ձեզ մատաղ... :Love:

----------


## Դանիելյան

> Այստեղ տեղադրենք հետաքրքիր նկարներ, և փորձենք մեկնաբանել դրանք:
> Օրինակ` ինչ ես տեսնում, նկարին նայելով, ինչ ես մտածում, երբ նայում ես նկարին.
> 
> Եթե օրինակ երկու մարդ է պատկերված նկարում, կարելիյա նաև սենց հարցեր.
> Ով է նրանցից բարին կամ չարը, ով է ճիշը կամ սխալը... և այլն
> 
> Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց
> Հ.Գ. Ես դեռ նկար չունեմ

----------

